
Unlocking Trapped Engineers - bootload
http://blog.hackerrank.com/unlocking-trapped-engineers/
======
troy142
Using statistics from the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS), it’s projected
that 1.4 million positions will be open in computing with only 400,000
computer science grads. Hence, there will be a shortage of 1 million
programmers.

Great read! So true. Most programmers I meet are self-taught or non-cs majors

------
melted
>> 14 percent of the members of some teams at Google alone don’t have a
college degrees?

I'm finding this hard to believe. Google has a raging hard-on for academic
credentials.

~~~
NeutronBoy
I'm willing to bet a significant number of those were from acquisitions,
rather than hiring directly.

~~~
gaylemcd
I doubt it. Candidates going through acquisitions typically have to be
interviewed too and pass basically the same hiring bar.

When I worked at Google, I knew many people without college degrees. None were
from acquisitions.

------
hrshenk
This problem is currently being solved.
[http://starfighters.io/](http://starfighters.io/)

